# Student Visa 500 (Delayed)



## Ruj (Apr 29, 2016)

Hello experts,

I have lodged my student visa application on 19th Jan. It's been 81 day today. I got interview call from Delhi High Commission on 7th April. Any idea how long does it take after visa interview? Is there any chances of getting rejection after this long period? I wasn't able to answer few question properly due to sickness and call duration was 42 minute. I am bit worried.  

Any idea when can I get Visa Approval ?

thanks


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

Ruj said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I have lodged my student visa application on 19th Jan. It's been 81 day today. I got interview call from Delhi High Commission on 7th April. Any idea how long does it take after visa interview? Is there any chances of getting rejection after this long period? I wasn't able to answer few question properly due to sickness and call duration was 42 minute. I am bit worried.
> 
> ...


Don't worry if you have answered all their queries and to their satisfaction. You must email them the next intake letter as soon as you can!

All the best! Cheers!!


----------



## Ruj (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

Ruj said:


> Thanks


Received visa?!


----------



## Ruj (Apr 29, 2016)

Yes!!  

Finally..


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

Ruj said:


> Yes!!
> 
> Finally..


Congratulations!! 


Seems no one other than us was following this thread  :confused2:


----------



## Ruj (Apr 29, 2016)

true.


----------

